# Disassembling Seiko Atlas Skz211 - Service Manual?



## LordArsch (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Guys,

at first sorry for my bad english...









I have some ideas for modding my SKZ211.

At the moment, nearly the whole watch is dissambled, but I'm not able to sepeate the 'compass bezel' from the body.

Has anybody some experiences or at least a service manual?

I'm happy, if somebody can help me!









CU and greets from Munich!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i had to take mine to a watchmaker who used a special puller

it was to tight to prise off


----------



## LordArsch (Aug 24, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> i had to take mine to a watchmaker who used a special puller
> 
> it was to tight to prise off


So, it wasn't possible to seperate compass and body?


----------

